# 1990 Johnson 3 hp outboard



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking for some information. I have an '90 Johnson 3 hp motor I bought used. I think a knob is missing for adjusting the fuel mixture but the parts manual doesn't show one (just a knob for the choke/fuel shut off)

Does anyone else have one of these motors? and if so, does it have a mixture knob or do you have to use a screw driver?

Thanks,


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You use a screw driver. Any info you need on this motor, just ask me, pretty much know them inside and out. I have a couple of parts motors if you need any parts for them. Im guessing it looks like the one in the picture?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Another quick hint of advice on that motor. Ive found that if you screw the mixture screw in all the way and then back it out 1-1/2 turns it will pretty much always run right. Sometimes a little bit of tweaking is needed, but in most cases its not. 

I will say that you've got a good little motor, but if you have never run one of them, your in for a little surprise as it has the power of most 5hp motors being a twin cylinder. Just remember its got points for the ignition, so keep them clean and shiny.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks. I've used it a few years now putt-putting around in a slow dinghy. I tested it out on a porta-bote last weekend and it got it up on a plane. I adjusted the mixture so it sounded sweet after it warmed up and then parked it. When we tried to go to shore for an evening campfire later, of course it ran way to lean and trying to hit that darn mixture screw in the dark was tricky. Darn it, they should have a knob like the older 3 hp Sea Horse I had.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Mine actually has 2 knobs. 1 each for fast and slow adjustment. (Of course mine may be slightly different than yours, since it is circa 1958 )


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

T34C, the carbs are a bit different, but the basic motor is the same. Ive got a couple of oldies and im about to restore the cowling from one of them to go on my 1991(the one in the pic). 

On the newer ones, there is no knob, but there is a high speed mixture adjustment screw. It is a bit of a pain to hit if the motor is running, or its dark. 

I love the older 2cyl small motors. Ive got the 1991 Johnson on the back of an Avon inflatable and it will plane off with just me in it. Ive also got a 2001 Nissan 3.5 and it wont plane the Avon at all. The extra cylinder gives it that little bit of an edge.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I wish I had an excuse to get something newer, but the damned thing keeps on running. That moter could beat the crap out of that energizer bunny!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

T34C, i don't doubt that motor will be running for years to come. Mine has seen the bottom of a pond a couple of times and still kicks.

What a sad sight


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*an '89 johnson 3hp*

i picked up the 1989 model of this 3hp johnson (looks in exactly the same condition as the pictures above). it starts, but it has issues; it won't go into gear after turning the shift handle. actually, it did go into gear the first (and last time) i had it in a lake only after banging down on it "on the tilt", otherwise it would have been an embarrassing tow back to shore. also it couldn't sustain itself at low revs...

question: is this gear/linkage problem relatively easy to fix? i already ordered a shop manual as i am planning on rebuilding the carb, ignition parts, head gasket, and maybe impeller (i miss anything?).

any advice regarding this ouboard will be greatly appreciated...

michael


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

There really wasn't much to the lower end to go wrong. My guess is when you take it apart it will either be a linkage problem or a sheared pin on the propellor.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

...since there is no reverse, i figured a gear issue wouldn't be that complicated...this will be the first time i've ever opened up an outboard engine, and i'm looking forward to revitalizing this little 3hp for a 12' portabote...


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

3 horse power, twin cylinder?

Twin?

What size are the pistons?

I trust it has a single carb?


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm using mine to run a 10' portabote too. That 3 hp will get me and the dog up on a plane with some power to spare. Not me and the wife though.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Rockter said:


> 3 horse power, twin cylinder?
> 
> Twin?
> 
> ...


it's a 3HP Johnson model J3BRCEC, 2 cylinders
its not a Twin, i believe it went by the name of Ultra
size pistons: i don't know
1 carb


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The pistons are about 1-1/4'', they are tiny. As for the lower unit issue, it could be the rod that shifts is bent so maybe come loose. If you do find that the lower unit is bad, ive got spares to sell. Ive got loads of spares for these motors. Ive also got the shift linkage if its bent or broken.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

SVDistantStar said:


> The pistons are about 1-1/4'', they are tiny. As for the lower unit issue, it could be the rod that shifts is bent so maybe come loose. If you do find that the lower unit is bad, ive got spares to sell. Ive got loads of spares for these motors. Ive also got the shift linkage if its bent or broken.


SVDistantStar...i'll be in touch for some of your spare parts (and intimate knowledge of this engine)...let me open up that midsection of the li'l guy and see what's going on in there first...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*1989 johnson 3hp midsection repair*

well i've opened up that bottom section (and it wasn't all that complicated in there), and i confirmed that the shift rod is bent near the upper half; so i'm gonna need a new (or used) one...

i'm still not sure how the shift works. i assume that it is normally always in gear, so when the rod is pushed down, it either presses the prop shaft out of the way or hits a spring on the prop shaft to loosen its tension or something...

that rod was bent due to sloppy maintenance by previous owner; i think it wasn't put in that hole before it was put back together...


----------



## svey (Apr 26, 2007)

Get a service manual for your engine. On Ebay, you can get a scanned version for around 20$ including shipping.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

svey said:


> Get a service manual for your engine. On Ebay, you can get a scanned version for around 20$ including shipping.


already on order from ken cook...i couldn't find anyone who could provide reprints of the model specific shop manual...


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Can you straighten it? Wouldn't cost anything but your time to try?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

erps said:


> Can you straighten it? Wouldn't cost anything but your time to try?


@ $50 for a new one, i will try but don't you think after it's been fatigued at a bend it will have a propensity to bend again?

also, can you confirm that "neutral" on the shift handle is straight up?


----------



## adamtroyg (Aug 6, 2007)

Sorry for the reply to an older thread, 
Puddinhead Ray ( ERPS ) or SVDistantStar,If you're still out there or someone else has some info. 
just got my hands on an older, neglected 3HP 2-cyl with a filthy carb, could some one please direct me to a good source for parts?
thanks . . .


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

I was able to get parts for my Johnson at the local outboard shop. A serial number helps cutting down on the number of trips back and forth.

Are the gaskets on the carb all dried out? You might be able to take the bowl off and soak it in some carb cleaner and then blow the sh!t out of it and give it a try.


----------



## lhburch (Aug 2, 2014)

Our sailing club received a 3.0hp Johnson I am guessing 1990s bassed on the above pictures. It is reluctant to start and you have to constantly play with the choke or it dies. Will not idle. But has lots of top end power. Like one of the above posters we put it on a porta-bote. Makes it fly but it is squirrely! Were can I get a manual or other maintenance information on it?


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Genuine Evinrude Johnson ETec outboard boat engine parts. .... parts sent/delivered quickly from the Bombardier/Evinrude/Johnson distributor network . Youll need your model number and engine year for the lookup. 
Even OB parts from the 50 & 60s are usually readily available from stock from this 'network'.

;-)


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

lhburch said:


> Our sailing club received a 3.0hp Johnson I am guessing 1990s bassed on the above pictures. It is reluctant to start and you have to constantly play with the choke or it dies. Will not idle. But has lots of top end power. Like one of the above posters we put it on a porta-bote. Makes it fly but it is squirrely! Were can I get a manual or other maintenance information on it?


Maybe richen up your low speed jetting adjustment, or there may be some debris in the low speed jetting circuit, requiring a carb cleaning? If it makes good top end power it probably just needs a little tweaking. 2 strokes like new plugs, easy to do.

From Rich H's post: Genuine Evinrude Johnson ETec outboard boat engine parts.

Paul T


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

forgot to mention .... the achilles heel of these older low HP Evinrudes and Johnsons is the water pump. Check out the newer 'capsule' replacement water pumps (fits inside the 'cavity' of the old pump) ... quite complex and can be a PITA to install, can never be run 'dry', but certainly increase the water volume through these older OBs.


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

RichH said:


> forgot to mention .... the achilles heel of these older low HP Evinrudes and Johnsons is the water pump. Check out the newer 'capsule' replacement water pumps (fits inside the 'cavity' of the old pump) ... quite complex and can be a PITA to install, can never be run 'dry', but certainly increase the water volume through these older OBs.


Interesting, I had a 1947 Johnson 5 HP, a 1964 9.5HP Evinrude, 1970 6HP & 1972 15HP Evinrudes & never replaced an impeller. I did , however, have a 1985 35 HP Evinrude , which occasionally, I would fire up on the trailer to make sure it would run before launching. After about 20 years of doing this it was having trouble cooling at very low trolling speeds, new impeller, my fault.

You are right, don't run any motor out of the water or without a flushing adaptor, unless you enjoy changing impellers.

Paul T


----------



## rubarb (May 30, 2015)

SVDistantStar said:


> You use a screw driver. Any info you need on this motor, just ask me, pretty much know them inside and out. I have a couple of parts motors if you need any parts for them. Im guessing it looks like the one in the picture?


I need the knob for the choke that's next to adjustment screw, at least I think thats what it is. Also I tried to take the top cover off, I unscrewed the screw & now I can't get the screw back in since it's for the pull start. What's the trick to getting the top cover off & putting the screw back in place. For a Johnson 3hp J3BRESR which I think is a 1990.


----------



## Mkgamblin (Nov 27, 2020)

TSOJOURNER said:


> You use a screw driver. Any info you need on this motor, just ask me, pretty much know them inside and out. I have a couple of parts motors if you need any parts for them. Im guessing it looks like the one in the picture?


I have one that looks just like that. I am only getting about 25 pounds of compression. Removed the head to check the gasket and it had a bunch of crud on it. But it almost looks like the head is upside down possibly. Well the numbers on the head are anyway


----------



## AGG (May 18, 2021)

1990 3 hp Johnson with plastic float bowl, new needle and seat, pouring gas out of carb throat, any suggestions.


----------

